# Orange Sweet Co Toronto Soda Water bottle



## RCO (Nov 8, 2017)

another bottle I wanted to share that I had recently found at an antique mall , didn't have one yet so I figured it be worth picking up .  and I liked the design of the bottle 

its from the 1920's-30's , is a listing in book for the Orange sweet bottling  co and Toronto soda water co ( the name on bottom of bottle )  and both are from that time period . 

not exactly sure how uncommon it is , really don't recall seeing many over the years when compared to the more common orange soda bottles . a marking on the bottom is for dominion , indicating they made the bottle


----------



## RCO (Nov 8, 2017)

the bottle also has a design registered date of april 23, 24 , more proof its from the 1920's era 

here is a comparison picture of it beside an orange crush bottle , you can see how similar this bottle is in terms of size and design


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 8, 2017)

nice. haven't seen that one before.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 8, 2017)

I've never seen that one either.  These art deco bottles from Toronto don't seem to make it up my way all that much.  I can't think of having ever seen an Orange Crush knockoff before at all actually.  You don't get many knockoff bottle designs in Canada at all really.


----------



## RCO (Nov 9, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've never seen that one either.  These art deco bottles from Toronto don't seem to make it up my way all that much.  I can't think of having ever seen an Orange Crush knockoff before at all actually.  You don't get many knockoff bottle designs in Canada at all really.



there is a couple other orange soda bottles from Toronto , the Orange Dandy is fairly common but doesn't look as similar to the orange crush as this one . there seemed to be a period in time where orange soda's were very popular and so many different bottles were used


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 9, 2017)

Yes I love all these early orange bottles....that's a cool bottle! While I would hardly imply it was knock off as it's pretty hard to have a similar name "Crush".
Interesting fact that Whistle was already advertised in papers in 1922(earliest found) and Orange Kist even earlier at 1920.....Crush at 1923, and that coincides with the official 50th anniversary dates from 73.
But make no mistake Crush was here pretty early as well...I have a photo from B.C. Electric Railway Company News Stands - Granville Street Bridge 1921 that shows a Crush syrup pump in the background...and I'm pretty sure it was here in the teen's as well....but like many brands it took until the late teen's to early 20's to establish bottler franchises in Canada.
Orange Quench is another Crush competitor that rings a bell that came out of Ontario, but I'm not sure how early they were established, between that bottle and the Kist 1927 pat bottle are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## RCO (Nov 9, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> Yes I love all these early orange bottles....that's a cool bottle! While I would hardly imply it was knock off as it's pretty hard to have a similar name "Crush".
> Interesting fact that Whistle was already advertised in papers in 1922(earliest found) and Orange Kist even earlier at 1920.....Crush at 1923, and that coincides with the official 50th anniversary dates from 73.
> But make no mistake Crush was here pretty early as well...I have a photo from B.C. Electric Railway Company News Stands - Granville Street Bridge 1921 that shows a Crush syrup pump in the background...and I'm pretty sure it was here in the teen's as well....but like many brands it took until the late teen's to early 20's to establish bottler franchises in Canada.
> Orange Quench is another Crush competitor that rings a bell that came out of Ontario, but I'm not sure how early they were established, between that bottle and the Kist 1927 pat bottle are a couple of my favorites.



well true it doesn't have the same name as crush although bottle is similar in some ways . 

the orange quench brand was a small local brand based out of Owen Sound Ontario . it would of only been sold in that region and not province wide . the bottle is also very unique and not like a crush bottle


----------



## RCO (Nov 9, 2017)

here is a picture of the orange quench bottle , feel like it came out in the 30's , it has a design registered date of 1937 on it , but this was only a small regional brand from what I know , sold in city of owen sound and nearby areas


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes that's the one...great bottle!....cultusboy has one up right now des. reg 1931?


----------



## RCO (Nov 10, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> Yes that's the one...great bottle!....cultusboy has one up right now des. reg 1931?



its not that rare and seems to be a few for sale , I think there is an older version maybe its got a 1931 date on it , seem to recall seeing one before


----------



## Donas12 (Jan 7, 2022)

Here’s the Orange Sweet quart. It’s style is much different than the small bottles. It’s 28oz and the design registered is embossed as Sept 13, 1924.
One of my favourite deco quarts.


----------

